# Forum > News > Community Chat >  Ventrilo Server 8 slot crack?

## Dave-evad

I was wondering if anyone has been able to find a crack for the 8 slot limit on vent servers. I've been looking for weeks with no luck. maybe someone can help me out. Cheers,
Dave

----------


## Shadowcaller

What is "Ventrilo"?

----------


## albundy_1

> What is "Ventrilo"?


 ventrilo is like teamspeak you talk to freinds

----------


## tyman2006

> We are not a warez site. please use Google.

----------


## omgwhokillme

i'd reccomend you a place to go , but its not worth getting banned for >.>
anyways i think you need to be licensed by them to get the server license itself.

----------


## leoj

www.screamspeak.com

TS is better anyways.

----------

